# [HomePod mini] Pas de son sans abonnement Apple Music



## PlasticB (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tou.te.s, j'espère que vous allez bien. Après avoir retourné internet pour trouver une réponse à ma question, je me tourne enfin vers le forum (oui j'aurai dû commencer par là).
Voilà mon souci, accrochez-vous bien, ça a l'air assez inédit :

j'ai offert un HomePod mini à ma mère pour son anniversaire ;
je le branche, j'utilise son iPhone pour le setup, tout se passe bien. Je précise d'emblée qu'elle a de la musique sur le tel via iTunes mais n'est pas abonnée AM ;
je lance de la musique sur l'iPhone et j'essaie d'envoyer via AirPlay (dans le control center tout en haut à droite). Le son ne sort pas du HomePod mais dans l'app et sur le lockscreen je vois bien le morceau défiler et qu'il est diffusé sur le bon HomePod ;
je me dis bizarre, je vais dans youtube, je lance une vidéo, j'envoie le son sur le HomePod et... pas de son ; Je réitère ces étapes avec son iPad, avec l'iPhone de mon père, rien ;
pas découragé, je lance un morceau sur mon iPhone (je suis abonné AM pour le coup), je sélectionne le HomePod mini et là... du son !
j'analyse la situation, quelle est la différence entre son iPhone et le mien ? L'abonnement Apple Music me semble être l'unique piste...
toujours pas découragé, je valide sur son iPhone l'essai de 3 mois à Apple Music, je lance un de ses morceaux à elle (le même qu'au début) et là... DU SON ! Je vais sur youtube, je relance la vidéo, j'envoie sur le HomePod => DU SON !

Du coup je me dis que j'ai loupé qqch, qu'il faut bien un abonnement AM pour profiter même de ses propres morceaux, même en Airplay. Je fouille mais ne trouve rien d'autre que => si c'est via Airplay, pas besoin d'abonnement AM.

Me voilà donc bien embêté, il reste deux mois offerts à ma mère pour profiter du HomePod, après quoi vu qu'elle ne veut pas s'abonner, elle aura un beau presse-papier à 100 euros dans le salon...

Une idée pour me débloquer peut-être ? J'ai loupé qqch ?
Précisions utiles : tous les appareils dont je parle sont sur leurs dernières versions d'OS ! J'ai refais la config 3 fois, j'ai bien vérifié les MAJ, tout le monde est sur le même réseau wifi et non elle n'a pas son oreillette bluetooth connectée  

Merci mille fois et désolé pour le pavé !


----------



## iBaby (26 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour. Quelle est l’app utilisée pour envoyer sa musique « sur le tel via iTunes », à part YouTube ?

Ça pourrait venir d’une double confusion. Pour Youtube, je trouve bordélique l’interface pour mettre Youtube en AirPlay, et via iOS (Centre de contrôle) ça ne marche pas toujours pour moi non plus.
L’autre confusion, la première, vient peut-être d’un bug. Si c’est Apple Music que ta mère utilise pour streamer sa propre musique (tu as écrit que tu l’as installée via iTunes) il y a peut-être eu une confusion ou un bug dans Apple Music. Les musiques d’iTunes sont où sur Apple Music de l’iPhone ? Dans téléchargements ? Ou dans Votre Musique ? Je demande je ne sais pas, je ne fais plus cette manip depuis longtemps. 

Ensuite, ta mère ne veut pas s’abonner à Apple Music, mais c’est dommage. Elle préfère donc utiliser son iPhone ? À mon avis ça fonctionnera au terme de l’essai gratuit. Mais on dirait que ça ne l’intéresse pas beaucoup, je peux me tromper. Ma propre mère a un Homepod que je lui ai offert et elle fait tout à la voix. On a un forfait Famille sur lequel on est 5. Pourquoi ne pas prendre à ton compte ce forfait (14,99€ au lieu de 9,99€) et l’inviter dans ta famille ? Il ne faut pas négliger le charme et l’attractivité de ce Siri qui se commande à la voix.


----------



## PlasticB (26 Janvier 2022)

L’app Apple Music. Quand je dis musique iTunes c’est concrètement une playlist que je lui ai faite et qu’elle a sur son iPhone. Ce sont des morceaux « perso » par opposition au catalogue Apple Music.


----------

